# Can YOU Spot the Error?



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The pattern I've been working on is for the left front of a cardigan, with elements of Aran cables and seed (or moss) stitching, not sure as I get those two mixed up. Anyway, for some reason, the pattern is so simple but if I'm somewhat inattentive, the pattern gets skewed. So, I'm knitting along, feeling proud of myself for hanging in there, when I notice something wrong that will require "un-knitting". I hate when that happens. The error is not too noticeable but thought it might be fun to see if it was obvious to anyone else. Can you spot the error?


----------



## feathersby (Apr 6, 2011)

I spotted it immediately, but doubt a non-knitter would!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Is it in the cable area?? A couple pf them look "longer" than the others...if that is it...only an experienced knitter would likely notice it...


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I found it right away as well. I also don't know if a non-knitter would find it.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

carry on---it is not obvious--you need to remember ONLY GOD CAN CREATE SOMETHING PERFECT---these are the words of my 99 year old MominLaw--she is still independant, quilting and living alone--


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

If it's the tiny place at the top of the 4th cable, that's DEFINITELY not worth ripping. And some of the cables are longer than others, but that might be a tension issue easily fixed with blocking. At least you didn't reverse one of your cables like I did recently. Mine was a much more serious mistake, and I'm not going to rip! I've showed it to some non-knitters, and none of them were able to pick out my much larger mistake.

Carry on!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I once heard that the Amish Women who create beautiful quilts actually turn a block or make a small error in their quilts to show that we arent perfect. I you want something made by machine in China maybe you woud find a perfect piece as they are working with computers or something of that nature. 
I love to see our "human nature" (nonperfection) show a bit. Maybe not in blazing colors but there none the less.
By the way, I love the sweater. Wonderful


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

You Are correct, it is in the cable-somewhere between the 5th and seventh turn the cable had two more rows that was required. Now, do you think I ripped it out or am continuing on?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I DID NOT SPOT IT !
I think it looks great.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

charge forward--no ripping--It is as it should be---Can't wait to see the finished sweater-love the olor


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

do not rip


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Ripped. After the garment was all finished I would always know that an error was there and that would bother me. Why go to so much work and then leave an error in the piece of work? That would bug me every time I wore the garment. My grandmother told me a long time ago to just bite the bullet and take it back to where the error occurred. And start over. By this time tomorrow, I will have moved past the problem and forgotten all about it.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw it and wanted to tell you to leave it... no one would notice. Some little errors stand out, such as if your lace rows are off.. it will offset the whole piece. However, you are like me and it would bug me, so I understand your ripping it out. Just part of the process.


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

I also would have ripped and reworked because I would see it everytime I wore it and it would bother me so I totally understand your actions.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Only because i have just done that on a WIP- a red cabled cowl....oh well still beautiful! I thought....now hOW did i do that?!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Nana89 said:


> carry on---it is not obvious--you need to remember ONLY GOD CAN CREATE SOMETHING PERFECT---these are the words of my 99 year old MominLaw--she is still independant, quilting and living alone--[/quote
> I don't know if that were true.... Putting Men's testicles on the outside not very perfect to me!!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes I can see it but only because i'm experienced at looking for them,i don't think any body would notice that does not knit. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I did notice it but only because I was looking for it. Saying that thpugh, yes, would have ripped but only because I know it is there and I wouldn't feel comfortable knowing it was there.


----------



## blanfordn (Mar 26, 2012)

My dad (a pretty fair "country carpenter" and maker of furniture) used to say that there should always be a flaw in something made by hand to prove that it was homemade, not store bought. You should please yourself!


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

just make the same mistake on the other side, your signature. Seriously it's beautiful, as long as the area is stable its fine. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, I see it; but, leave it alone... just keep on knitting. It's very beautiful. 

But, if you are willing to rip and rework it. Do it. I know I would.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

And as no-one else has picked up on it, I think that moss stitch and seed stitch might be the same thing but moss is UK and seed is US. k1, p1 on all rows but off set one stitch so you don't get rib?


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

nuttyknitter said:


> just make the same mistake on the other side, your signature. Seriously it's beautiful, as long as the area is stable its fine. Can't wait to see the finished product!


this is what I was going to suggest too-make sure right side is same-then its a design choice


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I always rip if I notice a mistake .if it is for yourself you will never be happy as the error will hit you every time you look at it .SORRY !


----------



## hazelbut (Sep 23, 2012)

Well done for bothering to frog it. I would be the same unable to feel comfortable in wearing it because of the error. I know only the Good Lord can do perfection but I still have to try.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I only saw it because I was looking for it- probably would never have noticed otherwise. The only thing I would do is to make sure the right side matches, otherwise it will become obvious. (I once did this with a pair of socks, only the second pair I had ever done, spotted an extra row, and although it wasn't noticeable, I had to make the same 'mistake' on the other sock!!)


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

I saw it right away too. But a lot of people wouldnt have. I ripp out a lot if I am not happy with it rather its for me or someone else. Its just the way I feel abbout it. I have let a lot go too. To me its all up to you. Nice job though.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

sarah66 said:


> I only saw it because I was looking for it- probably would never have noticed otherwise. The only thing I would do is to make sure the right side matches, otherwise it will become obvious. (I once did this with a pair of socks, only the second pair I had ever done, spotted an extra row, and although it wasn't noticeable, I had to make the same 'mistake' on the other sock!!)


Just spotted that you ripped it- you have my full admiration


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

bigger cable half way up?


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

When I make anything I always tell people it is hand made with love and not perfect, as is life.


----------



## knittigritti (Oct 26, 2012)

You seem to have knitted more rows between "cabling" part way up your knitting.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I noticed it too. If you have not done the other side yet, you could do it with the same "error". In any case I would not rip it out. I doubt anyone would notice it while you were wearing it. It is beautiful.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

End of 4th cable from the bottom.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

End of 4th cable from the bottom.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

End of 4th cable from the bottom.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Ripped. After the garment was all finished I would always know that an error was there and that would bother me. Why go to so much work and then leave an error in the piece of work? That would bug me every time I wore the garment. My grandmother told me a long time ago to just bite the bullet and take it back to where the error occurred. And start over. By this time tomorrow, I will have moved past the problem and forgotten all about it.


I figured you would. I can't leave a mistake either. One of the reasons I love knitting so much is because I CAN correct a mistake. There really aren't many "do-overs" in life...you can't unslam a door or take bacvk words spoken in anger, can't undo a car accident or "unshatter" an heirloom cut glass bowl (I foolishly poured hot water into a gorgeous cutglass bowl that had been in the family for generations)....so many things we can't correct.

But I CAN fix my knitting! Knitting is the only area in my life in which I strive for perfection. I don't care if no one else can see it. I can see it and I always wll see it so I have to fix it!

Why? Because I can!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> Nana89 said:
> 
> 
> > carry on---it is not obvious--you need to remember ONLY GOD CAN CREATE SOMETHING PERFECT---these are the words of my 99 year old MominLaw--she is still independant, quilting and living alone--[/quote
> ...


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

I could not tell until you posted then went back to the unmarked photo and still did not detect error even when shown. My vote for leave it- we're all imperfect, such a small error. And on a place where if an arm was bent , would not be noticed. Knit on!


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

I spotted it, though not straight away. I'd still have pulled it out though. I think no one would notice if you didn't point it out - except those dratted fellow knitters.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Where is the seed/moss stitch you mentioned?


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

RIP IT OUT wool is so expensive you will be sorry once its all sewn up..and it will only take an hour to re knit....
How is the top of sleeve on left sidecas you are looking at it..sorry barb


----------



## bibberswin (Jan 7, 2013)

I confess I would rip it out, but, that is sooo daft as the mistake is very discreet and only another knitter would spot it when you are wearing it, and then only if they had eagle eyes.


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

I reckon, as with everything else...beauty is indeed in the eye of the beholder.

(I admit, I found the comment hilarious...but, I am so very immature and I know this)


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

lindakaren12 said:


> bigger cable half way up?


yes, this is what I saw too...and I have never done cables!

June


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I spotted it, only because you told me to look for it - ....... but I wouldn't rip it out !!


----------



## Katshadow (Jan 6, 2013)

The cable in the middle looks a little longer...how many times do we all do something like that? ;-)


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

I would leave it. I have knitted many intricate cable designs in my life time and as attentive as I am always manage to make 1 mistake in a cable. The first time I did it I was devastated as it was a jumper for my husband and it was all completed and sewn up. My husband said not to worry as it made it personal, my trademark, so now I always do one little cable wrong just to let myself and others know that I am not perfect :0) ( though now I do it at the side so it doesn't look too obvious!)


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Honestly if it's that hard to spot, I wouldn't worry about it! And (as has been said here before) - only God can make something perfect.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I spotted it but I doubt someone who doesn't knit would notice it


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

So U have a longer cable in one spot. If it "won't be seen from the back of a galloping horse" I'd forget about it.
If you hadn't put it up and told us there was an error, nobody except the most experienced and expert knitters would ever have seen it, anyway.
Frog or leave it as you wish. I'd ignore it and get on with the sweater. I only frog every single little mistook when I'm practicing to learn a new technique, and sometimes not even then.


----------



## Peony21 (Nov 1, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Ripped. After the garment was all finished I would always know that an error was there and that would bother me. Why go to so much work and then leave an error in the piece of work? That would bug me every time I wore the garment. My grandmother told me a long time ago to just bite the bullet and take it back to where the error occurred. And start over. By this time tomorrow, I will have moved past the problem and forgotten all about it.


Yes, I spotted it straight away but a 'logical or mathematically minded' non-knitter would too I think(somebody I know). Like you I would frog it and start again - it would bug me no-end. As you said, you go to all that length to knit something, you might as well make it as perfect as is possible. Us knitters can be too much of a 'perfectionist' unfortunately - I say unfortunately because it takes up time. I love cables and can understand the frustration. Onwards and upwards.... happy knitting year, everyone.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Like Mary JB said- it is said the Amish purposely put an error in their quilts. I would not worry about it- a very small thing- what handmade items are perfect?


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

It is only a small error but if you posted this its bugging you and you have to decide if you can live with it or not We cannot tell you to frog it Its not a big deal but it may be a dealbreaker for you. I know how you feel I cannot let errors go but that's me.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Saw it, but it is virtually hidden to most eyes. Knitters would know especially after you told us to look for it!!! 
My husband is a stained glass artist and he always places one piece of glass upside down so as not to make anything perfect. It is his signature piece. Drives me crazy as I strive for perfection in my sg work. Not in my knitting. I gave up that idea awhile ago, but in sg, I still go for it.....
Beautiful piece. Love the color.


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

Nana89 said:


> carry on---it is not obvious--you need to remember ONLY GOD CAN CREATE SOMETHING PERFECT---these are the words of my 99 year old MominLaw--she is still independant, quilting and living alone--


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I make a habit of checking a pattern (especially cables) every few rows to see that all is OK. If you get into this habit then any errors are spotted right away, and if you do decide to undo the work, then you only need to undo a few rows.


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

It is possible to fix the error without ripping out everything back to the mistake.

Knit to the beginning of the cable stitches, then drop off the needles all the stitches involved with the cable. Rip back the cable stitches until you get to the mistake. Pick up the cable stitches onto a double pointed needle. Using a crochet hook, 'knit' each cable row back correctly until you get all the way back to the row on your regular needles.

I have done this and it is a bit tedious, but it takes about one hour, compared to ten hours for reworking the whole thing. 

It will be a lovely sweater whatever you decide.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Gee, I was going to say that the cable near the top of the piece looks smaller than the others going down. Perhaps, I thought, that you used a different sized cable needle at the top!

Live and learn!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I made myself a white shawl. It was a 16 row pattern. There are 8 rows of seed and 8 rows of lace pattern. One day I noticed I must have skipped one of the 8 rows of seed. No one else "sees" it when I wear it but I know it's there. Fortunately I think it's near the end so I will rip it back and make it right. If it's at the beginning I'll leave it. I know I was looking forward to finishing it and I'm sure that's why I spaced it out. As my mom used to say "the hurrier I go the behinder I get".


----------



## Peggy G (Dec 15, 2012)

If it were mine and I found the problem, I know I would frog it. Just because I would want it right! That's just me though.


----------



## safepethaven (Nov 1, 2011)

MrsB said:


> The pattern I've been working on is for the left front of a cardigan, with elements of Aran cables and seed (or moss) stitching, not sure as I get those two mixed up. Anyway, for some reason, the pattern is so simple but if I'm somewhat inattentive, the pattern gets skewed. So, I'm knitting along, feeling proud of myself for hanging in there, when I notice something wrong that will require "un-knitting". I hate when that happens. The error is not too noticeable but thought it might be fun to see if it was obvious to anyone else. Can you spot the error?


No, I can't; I see only something beautiful.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Leave it in. It's a design feature added by you and there won't be another like it. Ancient Celtic craftsmen (and women) would also put in a deliberate mistake as in their religion too only god was perfect.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

The boo-boo really wasn't that noticeable, but I understand why you ripped it out. Had it been me, the extra 2 rows in the cable would have screamed at me every time I looked at the sweater, never mind wore it. They would have been taunting me from the cupboard even with the door closed.

Ancient Persian rug makers used to make a mistake on purpose in a corner of their rugs because only God is perfect and for them to make something perfect would be an affront to God. It's called the Persian flaw.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

continue on and call it a design choice...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow! You ripped it. Good for you; now, you'll be happy with your work. Please be sure to post it when it's done.


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

The color is so rich no one would notice an error. Also when you wear a sweater the stitches seem to shift and settle just a little differently than they were when first knit. No one would notice.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

As my mother would have said, (a blind man would be pleased to see it!)
I spotted it after a good look, I would have left it there.


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

I was always told "All mistakes are made with love", I wouldn't rip it out. Unless you are a perfect knitter there is always a bloop somewhere, usually too far from needle and only you know what is wrong.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

olbiddy said:


> As my mother would have said, (a blind man would be pleased to see it!)
> I spotted it after a good look, I would have left it there.


Never heard it before but, I like that saying!


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

i saw it, but ONLY because you said there is an error...do NOT rip it, cuz it's not affecting the overall effect and function. besides, you could have done it intentionally, when two shorter "ropes" are needed to create a longer one, this technique is used {i put "ropes" in quotes, because a variety of materials can be substituted there~~right off hand i can think of tie~downs for tents, power/telephone poles, and boats}. sometimes what you think is a mistake, is actually an untried and new to you technique. so unless it is going to bother the hell out of you that it is unintended, then leave it and accept it as learning something new for you! grins, debra


----------



## Penny K (Dec 25, 2012)

Love the pattern. Can you tell us what it is.Love the color
too, for that matter.


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Sure - I spotted it. I probably would have frogged it. It would have bugged me for ages afterward - so I would start over. Sigh! That is a lovely pattern and I do love the color.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

We all make mistakes. I personally correct mine. When there is an error in an isolated area such as your cable I would knit to the cable, secure the stitches on the right needles with tip protectors, drop the cable stitches and secure stitches of left needle. Then rip the cable only down to error, rip out error and in this case the extra rows. Using two double points rework just the cable. I use the double points so I can slide the work and work on right side only.(like i-cord) Make sure to pick up the correct row of yarn and continue in pattern until you are up to working yarn. It sounds worse than it is. It saves a lot of time.


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

In the great scheme of things...I think I would NOT have ripped back. I have a friend who knits beautifully and often leaves in a small error rather than rip back. She refers to such errors as her "personal design element."


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

It isn't too noticeable. However, it will really look "off" unless you make the other side to match. Otherwise, when you get to the top (or neck shaping, or whatever) the cables will end in a different spot... you might have one side end with a complete repeat, while the other ends at the crossing point... If you follow what I mean... So, that will make it obvious that there was an error....


----------



## cathyinmt (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep...I thought you would rip back...as I would also. I did my first sweater with a cable right down the front of it and didn't cross my cable and it STILL bugs me to this day. And...I always point it out to people. I sometimes rip more than I knit. Part of the process.

By the way...it is beautiful! Well done!

Cathy


----------



## nsudmy02 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree that you would always know it was there. My eye was drawn to the mistake at the 5th turn. I see you already ripped but I was going to suggest that you could first try to rework just the 4 cable stitiches by dropping them down. If the reworked cable is too loose you can always rip it out. I do this if I am just a few inches past the mistake and it works. Don't know how it wold look to go that far back.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I found it but had to really look hard. I'm a little of a perfectionist and I would rip and re-knit, but that is definitely just me. And the same thing happened to me doing a sweater with cables for my husband.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

MrsB-I see a mistake at the 5th cable cross up from the bottom. If it doesn't bother you, leave it. If it does, frog it. It's really a beautiful pattern and well worth the effort you put into it. Your knitting is lovely! Denise


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

yep - one cable in the middle longer than the rest but as my mother used to say 'a blind man would be glad to see it'.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I would never frog that. No one is going to pick apart your
beautiful work. I would keep going.


----------



## Peony21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lily Jamjar said:


> I make a habit of checking a pattern (especially cables) every few rows to see that all is OK. If you get into this habit then any errors are spotted right away, and if you do decide to undo the work, then you only need to undo a few rows.


Yes, this is what I tend to do too.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I say march on....no one but you will notice


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I liked nana's response "It is as it should be." But then again, I do not know what I would do. I am presently making a shawl and than g-d the yarn is heavy and the places that "make the shawl mine" are not noticeable. It it was lace or fingering weight yarn, I would take it down, notice I did not say "rip it". So I have not read all 6 pages yet but decided to put in my 4 cents worth. Due to the economy my 2 cents worth would not be worth anything.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Only a knitter -- an experienced one at that, and one who was looking for it -- would notice. To frog or not to frog is a personal decision, but one of my mother's favorite sayings was, "It'll never be noticed on a galloping horse."


----------



## Alicia214 (May 16, 2011)

Saw it right away, but I doubt a non knitter would see it. I 
would not worry about it...I hate ripping out too.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I have been told that first nations artisans would intentionally create a flaw to enable the spirit entrapped in the work to escape. Were it not for the flaw the spirit would be ensnared forever and become unhappy. I always thought this was quite a romantic notion and give an inward smile when I say, oh, there is a trap door.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh please! If it's not glaring at you, and you have to search for it, then forget about it! As has been stated above, nothing we do can be absolutely perfect, besides, I love the expression, "artistic license".


----------



## wolfriverlover (Oct 21, 2012)

Once I noticed a mistake many months after a sweater was sewn and worn! What a sinking feeling. Even a non-knitter would have known that there was two purl stitches in the field of stockinette! No one ever said anything. When I showed my knitting friends, they said they never noticed. Funny how differently we all see things! I think I subconsciously washed that sweater and had felt to play with instead of the mistake reminder.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

MrsB said:


> The pattern I've been working on is for the left front of a cardigan, with elements of Aran cables and seed (or moss) stitching, not sure as I get those two mixed up. Anyway, for some reason, the pattern is so simple but if I'm somewhat inattentive, the pattern gets skewed. So, I'm knitting along, feeling proud of myself for hanging in there, when I notice something wrong that will require "un-knitting". I hate when that happens. The error is not too noticeable but thought it might be fun to see if it was obvious to anyone else. Can you spot the error?


No one except a knitter would have their eye drawn to the error. Everyone else will think there is a perfectly knit hand item & love it. I look at it this way...if a graphics artist presented me with a picture that had an error in it to point out the error, there is no way I would see it because that is not my 'field of expertise', unless it was blatantly obvious.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think I would have left it as the untrained eye would undoubtedly not spot to. However, I know how you feel...altho someone else might not see it, I KNOW it is there...and it bothers me.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Many years ago I knitted a sweater with a very complicated cable pattern. Then one day, some time later, I noticed I had made a small error just after the ribbing. This sweater was knit with acrylic yarn and I still wear it, although just around the house. But every time I put it on I know that there is an error in it, even though no one else would notice. Now, if I spot an error, I tink and reknit.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

alas, the dilemma. Non knitters might not have noticed, but I know, for me, I would obsess over it. Perhaps on a cowl or scarf, if the error was going to land in a fold, it might not matter so much, but on a sweater it would stand out. So frog away. You will be happier when it's fixed.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

In the 4th-5th cable from the bottom but you had to tell me there was an error.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Is one cable a little bigger than the others? I think you could definitely turn this into a "design element." Just make the same "error" on another line of cables!

Hazel


----------



## Gene Sampson (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, definitely rib it out. If you know you did it wrong, why would you possible NOT rib it out. I would constantly find my eye going right to that spot every time I looked at the sweater. Rip it out!


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

Happens all the time. No one would have noticed it when being worn. However, you followed my Golden Rule from when I was teaching: If you can't say thank-you for the compliments without confessing your errors, then take it out.


----------



## Isa (Nov 12, 2011)

I found it and also wondered if the top portion was not slanting off to the right or becoming a bit narrower than the middle?The red is gorgeous but unfortunately, with these bright colors, errors do tend to stand out. I agree with you 100%, why make yourself something so beautiful if it is going to have mistakes. Would you gift it to someone with errors? 'Frogging' and re-knitting is all worth it in the end. You will always have a story to tell when you've correctly finished the item and get hundreds of compliments!


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Saw it immediately. You can either live with it or frog it. I don't think someone who doesn't knit would see it, but those who do, will. Love the color you chose!


----------



## coralynn45 (Oct 13, 2012)

Continue on!


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Spotted it but had to look for it. Don't worry about it - nobody will notice unless you point it out.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

MrsB said:


> You Are correct, it is in the cable-somewhere between the 5th and seventh turn the cable had two more rows that was required. Now, do you think I ripped it out or am continuing on?


I am a knitter (not an experienced one) but I couldn't find it and don't think you should rip it. Even when you showed it, I thought it was hard to see. Please send the photo of it when it is done. Good job


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

wolfriverlover said:


> Once I noticed a mistake many months after a sweater was sewn and worn! What a sinking feeling. Even a non-knitter would have known that there was two purl stitches in the field of stockinette! No one ever said anything. When I showed my knitting friends, they said they never noticed. Funny how differently we all see things! I think I subconsciously washed that sweater and had felt to play with instead of the mistake reminder.


I think we knitters are sometimes "our own worst enemy." But, I understand about that sinking feeling.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> And as no-one else has picked up on it, I think that moss stitch and seed stitch might be the same thing but moss is UK and seed is US. k1, p1 on all rows but off set one stitch so you don't get rib?


This is what I thought the error was - the side panels actually look like a loose rib


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I wouldn't rip it out. I agree that a non knitter won't notice it. My mom used to tell me if I found a mistake in an item she had made, she would have to make me another one. I think she deliberately did it as an excuse to find something else to knit for the grandchildren.

Love the color.

Deborah


----------



## whoooopa (May 12, 2011)

I see it. You missed a twist in the cable. If you'd rather, rip down the cable section only and redo it.


----------



## lyndaleen (Oct 25, 2012)

It's very pretty. Maybe next time, you can just make the other half with the same "flaw/flare." They would then match. LOL


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Well done!! I would have ripped it back as well, even if you can't see it you know it's there.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I did spot it but I go along with the others not noticeable I would not frog it. If a non knitter I do not think they would spot it. After all hand made not machine.Love your patter and color.


----------



## Englishknitter (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry but I saw it straight away - it was shouting "look at me". If I had done this, I would start on the other front while I thought about it, wondered what to do and was annoyed with myself, but when I had finished the other front I just know I would pull the left front because I would always be looking at it hoping it had miraculously changed and was perfect. You do what you can live with.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

My eye went right to it, and now can't see anything else. I'd probably rip back if it was a gift. No, I'd rip back in any case, but the others are right. Non knitters probably wouldn't even see it. It's an awful lot to do over.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a book about the history of Aran sweaters, with photos of many very ancient (early 19th century) sweaters that still survive, and several of them have huge glaring errors in the cables - it didn't seem to worry those early knitters. In fact I think they may have left them in as a sort of "signature".


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

No one is going to notice it when it's being worn it is minor really.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like it is your own design to me. If you don't point it out to anyone no one will really notice. Seriously, they won't.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

yes, i found it, however, I don't think I would have if you hadn't asked us to look for it............. so carry on.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Mary JB said:


> I once heard that the Amish Women who create beautiful quilts actually turn a block or make a small error in their quilts to show that we arent perfect.


The Navajos make a deliberate error in each blanket and sand painting they do for the same reason. It's called the "Spirit Line." They are human, and only gods can make something perfect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think you could easily leave it in. I couldn't spot it at all. I've never knitted cables, so maybe that's why. I don't think anyone will notice it at all. Nobody looks that closely at these items - except maybe another knitter. Since we're all sisters (with a few brothers), another knitter probably won't even mention it.

But - since you are concerned and wanted opinions about it, I think you're going to rip it out. Please let us know.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

When I knit in basketweave stitch, I never count the rows. Some will be a row or two higher than the surrounding rows. It is easy to get the squares correct side to side, but up and down, I estimate. Does anyone care? Can the discrepancies be seen on a galloping horse?


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm glad you ripped. It would bother me too if I left an error I knew about.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I have taught myself how to drop just the stitches involved in the booboo and reknit them correctly. I put the live stitches on either side of the section on lockable stich holders and then frog down to the first error and knit from there up. It takes a little extra time but not near as much as ripping the whole project back. Also if using a dpn for the reknit you can do all the fixes from the right side so you can see where you are going. So far the furthest I have gone down was about 40 rows but it worked and I felt a huge sense of accomplishment in successfully fixing the celtic knot pattern correctly using this method.


----------



## barbarry (May 4, 2011)

I once read that some cultures consider a small error "good luck" when knitting. :lol:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I couldn't see the error and would have advised you not to rip, but oh well. I do know what's it's like to knit a garment with an error (even if no one else notices it). It drives me up the wall, and the mistake seems to grow larger and larger...


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

There are no pattern errors when we are working on things.. they are pattern enhancements


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

If this is a sleeve, make the same mistake on the other one to match. Then you will have matching mistakes and you won't have to worry. 

Just keep knitting and "fuhgetaboutit"!


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

KaitlanBlackrose said:


> There are no pattern errors when we are working on things.. they are pattern enhancements


That's one to remember !


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

No, No, No, don't frog it! I saw two errors, but who cares? 
MaryJB was right, Nobody's perfect! Wear it and enjoy!.


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

As you said it was the left front of a cardigan and the longer cable is about half way up. Could have just made the right front the same if it was not already finished. Would have looked as if it was intended to be that way and saved a lot go grief ripping it out.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I did spot the error and if it was mine, I'd have to frog - someone else might not notice it but I'd know it was there.


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

"Fake it till you make it!" My friends always says. You can always pretend it is part of the pattern.  It will be beautiful. No one but a knitter will think twice about it.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I would have RIPPED. Working on a cabled project, and as I looked one of the cables had cable forward, not to the back (zig when it should have zagged).

This is why I don't do wallpaper hanging.....I would see every line that was 1/4 inch off. 

Love the pattern and you have very nice stitch tension.

Enjoy


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

I would rip it and begin again. I have been known to knit a garment all the way up to the armholes, decide it wasn't what I wanted and ripped the whole thing out and started over. That said, I do overlook minor errors, such as a dropped stitch if it can be tied off to prevent unraveling or extra stitch I've made in the item if I can hide it some way. I'm happy that I'm not perfect.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

The longer one knits, the more tricks one develops to hide many mistakes. A little yarn through a needle can sew together uneven stitching from the underside so that you couldn't find it with a magnifying glass.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

A knitting friend says if you want something perfect, buy it in a store.

Looks lovely.

Pzoe


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, I can remember purchasing (or my dghtr purchasing) clothing where the inside seams were pressed in two oppositite directions from the waist and the turned up cuff of a pair of jeans. Such a headache to press! And plaids that don't meet properly, etc.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

It is laughingly called a 'design element' because smile, smile, you planned it that way!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

If you hadn't mentioned there was an error in it I would not have "looked" for it but I agree a non knitter would not recognize it as an error.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Leave it. It is only noticable to an experienced nit picker. I have at least one error in all my work, usually not found until item finished. I accept that I will make errors, this prevents me making big errors.


----------



## Scootermom (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, I did. Is it on the front or on the back?


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Keep knitting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

Politicians need to be more like knitters...pointing out their own errors instead of hoping no one notices.


----------



## techmama (Aug 13, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> Nana89 said:
> 
> 
> > carry on---it is not obvious--you need to remember ONLY GOD CAN CREATE SOMETHING PERFECT---these are the words of my 99 year old MominLaw--she is still independant, quilting and living alone--[/quote
> ...


----------



## sterry (May 29, 2012)

Politicians need to be more like knitters...pointing out their own errors instead of hoping no one notices.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Ripped. After the garment was all finished I would always know that an error was there and that would bother me. Why go to so much work and then leave an error in the piece of work? That would bug me every time I wore the garment. My grandmother told me a long time ago to just bite the bullet and take it back to where the error occurred. And start over. By this time tomorrow, I will have moved past the problem and forgotten all about it.


I spottted it and would have undone it too but it would be a hard decision to make. However, like you, it would bother me every time I wore it.
Marie in Sydney N.S.W.


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

My father always said if you are not going to do something right do not do it at all. I always rip out my mistakes and redo. You will feel much better with your self for doing it correct.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I didn't spot it. Do not rip out your work. No one will notice.


----------



## Jammarch (Nov 18, 2011)

I think it looks fine, I would not rip it out. It makes it look homemade. You will always know it is there but no one else will, Especially when it is on. The color is beautiful and looks great.


----------



## Jammarch (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Even things in stores aren't perfect. As mentioned above, plaids that don't line up. Bad buttonholes and cheap buttons - a particular pet peeve of mine. Hems that show through on the front. It doesn't even seem to be a matter of price point. I find it in higher end department store clothing as much as my Target purchases. I suspect it has to do with where it is coming from I try my very best not to buy things made in China--it's hard cause so much is nowadays. But buy American is my mantra.


----------



## maybelle01 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would have to unpick and correct the pattern if I had finished the rest of the garment. Otherwise, I would change the pattern and do the same elongated cable on the other pieces. Another suggesrion would be to put a pocket over the area or another type of embelishment. best wishes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I dare say only another knitter "might" notice it. Depending on how far along you are would depend on whether or not you ripped it out. Best of luck either way!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Ripped. After the garment was all finished I would always know that an error was there and that would bother me.  Why go to so much work and then leave an error in the piece of work? That would bug me every time I wore the garment. My grandmother told me a long time ago to just bite the bullet and take it back to where the error occurred. And start over. By this time tomorrow, I will have moved past the problem and forgotten all about it.


I agree with you. I would also have ripped it and started over. It is all about how you feel about it. If you could wear it without thinking about the error, that would be fine. But I am like you, a bit of a perfectionist, and do not like there to be errors in my finished work. Your work does look beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Ripped. After the garment was all finished I would always know that an error was there and that would bother me. Why go to so much work and then leave an error in the piece of work? That would bug me every time I wore the garment. My grandmother told me a long time ago to just bite the bullet and take it back to where the error occurred. And start over. By this time tomorrow, I will have moved past the problem and forgotten all about it.


I would have done the same thing. Ripped. Freedom in ribbing. No looking back.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, I did see it, but I wouldn't bother going back to it.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Guess my old eyes are dimmer than I thought as I didn't spot it. If it had been MY sweater I would have seen it right away. But even with your marker I had to really study it.. So, leave it.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I saw it and wanted to tell you to leave it... no one would notice. Some little errors stand out, such as if your lace rows are off.. it will offset the whole piece. However, you are like me and it would bug me, so I understand your ripping it out. Just part of the process.


Me too I would grog it just because it would bug me


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Some of us saw something different. It depends on how much of a perfectionist you are.


----------



## bbbg (Feb 23, 2012)

There are no mistakes in knitting... Only personalized design elements. 
Having said that...aren't we a funny lot? We all would have told you it was fine, but would have ripped it the heck out of our own work!


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Not just politicians -- we should all make sure our own flaws are "frogged" before we point out someone else's. Remember when pointing a finger at someone else 3 more are pointing directly back at you!!


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Well I for one would not point a finger at some one else's flaws.
I have far to many of my own.
But when ask for an opinion I like to think I give an honest reply without hurting there feelings.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, I agree. It only hurts at first to unwind all that knitting, but in the end (which is where this project is headed), you will appreciate more the fact that you knew something was wrong and fixed it, instead of hiding (which really can't be done on the front of a garment, unless you cover it with a coat). It only takes a day or so to get back up to where you were.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Fourth cable up - but you really, really have to look for it so don't rip it out!


----------



## pokyshopper (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it's the column on the left; looks like stockinette. If it were me, I'd rip and start over. After all, it's about knitting, isn't it?


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

I think you have decided what you want to do mrsB
so go for it. 
You can get that knitted up again in no time at all and before you know it ....you will be wearing it and feeling fantastic in it.
Job well done!!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Took it down to the error 
I'll get over it.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good for you, Mrs. B. I am sure that you will enjoy wearing the garment knowing that it is error free.


----------



## Gramofnine (Sep 28, 2012)

I once read a commentary on a piece of artwork that had a flaw in it. The writer said she often intentionally leaves a flaw in her work to remind others no one is perfect, and to remind them it was made by a human and not a machine. I remember that always because nothing I make is without a flaw.


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Great job mrsB I bet you feel better already.
It would be great if you could let us see it when done.
Good luck and happy knitting x


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Up to you to rip or not. As others have said, only a knitter would probably spot it. Personally, I'd leave it in. An old quilting friend told me once that if there was no mistake in an item she and her group would put one in, so as not to be too perfect. Only God is perfect and mistakes should be expected of everyone else! I thought that was a great piece of wisdom.


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

Good for you. I like to see some people as like me and wanting thing to look good.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I would have re-knitted the cable. I was so happy when I figured out you can take out just a section and re-knit it. You can't do that with crochet. If I know an error is there, I can't leave it either. I read a tip in a knitting mag. once that said to hold the object up across the room. If you can't see the error, leave it. I just can't do that! If I know it is there it will bother me every time I see or think of the object, even if no one else can tell it is there.

I may not be a professional knitter, but I am a professional frogger!


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Good for you on finding the trick to just redo that section! If it bugged you that much, then you did need to do something about it, just for the peace of mind.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I spotted it and I would have undone the knitting as well.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The pattern is weird, in that unless you are marking the rows on a piece of paper, the optical illusion makes you think you are on the right row (3rd row is cabled) and, in fact, you may be two rows early or two rows too late. Then it has to be redone. So, now I am just marking on paper as I complete the rows - I have redone this section a few times. It amazes me that I never had problems with the back section at all, though I opted not to include the cabling in the back section (as I plan to wear it to wear it this term at university classes, where it's cold on Monday mornings. I eliminated the cables in the back, to make it a faster project and because I thought that maybe the bulk of any cabling uncomfortable to sit against.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi
I too would have unpicked the knitting as I like you would look at it every time I saw it !
I do remember some 16 years or so ago my mother made a cabled sweater for my then boyfriend and I suddenly noticed one day as he wore it that there was a mistake in the cabling !
So as I didnt like to point it out to him or tell my mother I just hoped that no one would notice it !!


----------

